

Are we still experiencing technological progress?  Thiel says no. - cioc
https://techpolicyinstitute.org/video/aspen2011/110822-peter_thiel_dinner_address.php

======
stevenp
Thiel also wants to build a magical libertarian island off the coast of San
Francisco with no laws. Money tends to turn some people coo-coo-bananas,
apparently. [http://theweek.com/article/index/218393/libertarian-
island-a...](http://theweek.com/article/index/218393/libertarian-island-a-
billionaires-utopia)

